# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  لطفا به من در تصمیم گیری کمک کنید

## دلنیا

سلام
من متاهل هستم و یک پسر کوچیک دارم. برای کنکور میخونم.وقتی شروع کردم هدفم کنکور 99بود چون من فقط روزی چهار تا پنج ساعت می تونم بخونم و چند سال از درس فاصله گرفته بودم که متوجه شدم کنکور امسال اخرین سال نظام قدیم هست اول گفتم برای همین امسال می خونم ولی هر چی پیش میره میبینم حجم مطالب واقعا بالاست و با روزی چهار تا پنج ساعت من جمع نمیشه چون من حدود دوازده سال از دیپلمم گذشته   خیلی فاصله افتاده.تجربی هستم و هدفم داروسازی هست برای زمینه تحقیقاتیم و رسیدن به اهدافم و علاقه ام و .. این رشته ر  انتخاب کردم و اصلا کاری به وجه و درامد و .. ندارم.کلی برای منابع هزینه کردم.میدونم شماها هم سردرگم هستید ولی خوب شماها نسبت به من با اوضاع اشناتر هستید و به سرفصل ها و کتاب ها اشنایی دارید چون تو مدرسه خوندید. چقدر دو نظام با هم تفاوت دارند؟ هیچ قسمت مشترکی ندارند؟ به نظرتون احتمال برگزاری مجدد کنکور نظام قدیم هست؟به نظرتون من چی کار کنم.منابع رو جدید کنم از الان از اول برگردم نظام جدید بخونم یا به خوندن طبق نظام قدیم ادامه بدم؟من هدفم این بود روی فیزیک و ریاضی و عربی وقت بزارم و تکمیل کنم.ببخشید که طولانی شد

----------


## Mrnima

1_درون مایه که یکی هست منتها برخی جزئیات تفاوت داره که میگن نظام جدید کمی ساده تر هست اما کلیات همون هستن
2_شنیدم(مطمئن نیستم) که قراره نظام قدیم تا 1400 باشه
3_با توجه به اینکه میگن وقت کمی دارید و فاصله زیادی از درس گرفتید اینکه بگیم امسال میتونید داروسازی پذیرفته بشید مقداری  سخته اما کار نشد نداره... بنظرم امسال با همین نظام قدیم بخونید و تلاش کنید و کنکور بدید انشاالله پدیرفته بشید... اگر هم خدای نکرده به خواستتون نرسیدید روی به نظام جدید بیارید(هرچند احتمالا باز هم نظام قدیم باشه)
امیدوارم موفق، کامیاب، پیروز و سربلند باشید
تا دیداری دیگر بدرود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## formyself

شما نظام قدیمو بخون جلو برو.کتابای نظام جدید خیلی اسونتره نسبت به ماها.ولی اگه واقعا فک میکنید امسال نمیتونید به اون چی که میخواید برسید یهو از الان برنامه بریزید واس کتابای  نظام جدید.

----------


## gazal78

نظام قدیم و نظام جدید تو یه سری جزئیات متفاوتن فقط
اگه فکر میکنید که باتوجه به شرایطتون به کنکور امسال نمیرسید برای 99 خودتونو آماده کنید به نظرم بهتره

----------


## sina_hp

*با نظام قدیم برو جلو کنکور 99 برای نظام قدیم هم دوباره مثل 98 برگزار میشه*

----------


## دلنیا

بچه ها من فقط وقتی بچه ام خوابه می تونم بخونم.دیشب فقط سه ساعت خوابیدم تا تونستم قبل بیدار شدن پسرم پنج ساعت بخونم.واقعا توان بیشتر از این ندارم.خودم هیچ مشکلی با خوندن ندارم و میدونم اگر زمان داشتم و برنامه رو به ده ساعت تا دوازده میرسوندم همه چیز خوب پیش میرفت ولی واقعا چند وقته همه مدلی امتحان کردم و پسرم وقتی بیداره هیچ جوره همکاری نمیکنه که من بخونم

----------


## دلنیا

امیدوارم.از جایی شنیدید؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

پسرتون چندسالشه؟

----------


## دلنیا

بله به این هم فکر کردم ولی یک نفر بهم گفت اگر نظام قدیم دوباره برگزار بشه تو نمیتونی نظام جدید شرکت کنی با اینکه منابع اونها رو خوندی.شرایط بدیه واقعا.خیلی سردرگم هستم.همسرم میگند به اونچه فعلا تصویب شده عمل کن یعنی فرض رو بزار بر اخرین سال نظام قدیم

----------


## دلنیا

یک سال و 5 ماه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یک سال و 5 ماه


پس نینی ه رسما  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
در مورد درس ک بنظرم نظام قدیمو بخونید فعلا ریسک نکنید ...... اگ هم سال دیگ برگذار نشد و نیاز بود نظام جدیدو بخونید کارتون راحتتره
انشاالله ک سال 99 هم کنکور نظام قدیم باشه 
اما فعلا هدف شما بهترین نوع خوندن با همین ساعت کم امسال باشه...هرچند کم هم نیستا خوب بخونید به دارو ممکنه برسید

در مورد پسرتون هم بنظرم بهتره ی سر به نینی سایت بزنید اونجا هم تاپیک بزنید...اکثر خانومای اونجا مادرن و نوزاد دارن میتونن کمک کنن چطوری برای پسرتون سرگرمی بسازید ک اذیت نکنه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دلنیا


بله به این هم فکر کردم ولی یک نفر بهم گفت اگر نظام قدیم دوباره برگزار بشه تو نمیتونی نظام جدید شرکت کنی با اینکه منابع اونها رو خوندی.شرایط بدیه واقعا.خیلی سردرگم هستم.همسرم میگند به اونچه فعلا تصویب شده عمل کن یعنی فرض رو بزار بر اخرین سال نظام قدیم


اون چیزی که تصویب شد بعدش باطل شد درسته هنوز هم اطلاعیش توی سازمان سنجش هست چون کلا سنجش همه اطلاعیه ها رو چه باطل شده باشه چه نشده باشه همونجوری توی سایت میذاره حذف نمی کنه اون اطلاعیه باطل شده عزیز چون دو تا اطلاعیه بعدش اومده و اطلاعیه قبلی رو باطل کرده خود به خود*

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_سلام فعلا امسال رو با نهایت توان بخونید . اگر خدای نکرده قبول نشدید فقط منابعتون رو برای زیست شناسی تغییر بدید . توی بقیه درسا هم احتمالا بعد کنکور تفاوت ها اعلام میشن و میتونید با همسان سازی مطالب از کتاب های گذشته اتون استفاده کنید_

----------


## Dmz.official

> سلام
> من متاهل هستم و یک پسر کوچیک دارم. برای کنکور میخونم.وقتی شروع کردم هدفم کنکور 99بود چون من فقط روزی چهار تا پنج ساعت می تونم بخونم و چند سال از درس فاصله گرفته بودم که متوجه شدم کنکور امسال اخرین سال نظام قدیم هست اول گفتم برای همین امسال می خونم ولی هر چی پیش میره میبینم حجم مطالب واقعا بالاست و با روزی چهار تا پنج ساعت من جمع نمیشه چون من حدود دوازده سال از دیپلمم گذشته   خیلی فاصله افتاده.تجربی هستم و هدفم داروسازی هست برای زمینه تحقیقاتیم و رسیدن به اهدافم و علاقه ام و .. این رشته ر  انتخاب کردم و اصلا کاری به وجه و درامد و .. ندارم.کلی برای منابع هزینه کردم.میدونم شماها هم سردرگم هستید ولی خوب شماها نسبت به من با اوضاع اشناتر هستید و به سرفصل ها و کتاب ها اشنایی دارید چون تو مدرسه خوندید. چقدر دو نظام با هم تفاوت دارند؟ هیچ قسمت مشترکی ندارند؟ به نظرتون احتمال برگزاری مجدد کنکور نظام قدیم هست؟به نظرتون من چی کار کنم.منابع رو جدید کنم از الان از اول برگردم نظام جدید بخونم یا به خوندن طبق نظام قدیم ادامه بدم؟من هدفم این بود روی فیزیک و ریاضی و عربی وقت بزارم و تکمیل کنم.ببخشید که طولانی شد


سلام خسته نباشید 
شرایط شما رو نمیدونم ولی اگر حاضر هستید پردیس و آزاد برید که حتما برای همین امسال بیشتر وقت بذارید چون بچه ی کوچک دارید و شاید بهتر باشه سریع تر به نتیجه برسید
شما امسال اگر تا حد قابل قبولی خوندید (‌ در همین حد گه بدونید چی به چیه و روش خوندن دستتون اومده باشه ) سعی کنید تو همین ۶ ماه جمع کنید کارو که کمتر اذیت بشید و میتونید جمع کنید با یک برنامه ی خیلی عالی و تلاش
اگر می خواید برای ۹۹ بخونید که باید بگم متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه و نمیشه پیش بینی قطعی کرد (‌ چیزی رو به شانس واگذار نکنید‌ !‌ ) ولی برای نظام قدیم بخونید (‌شانس امسال رو از دست ندید) و ببینید که چی میشه چون بالاخره مباحث مشترک هم هست . باز هم میگم سعی کنید برنامه ای بچینید و از کسی کمک بگیرید که به امید خدا امسال قبول بشید
این ها البته نظر من بود حتما با شرایط خودتون تصمیم بگیرید
موفق باشید  :Y (454):

----------


## dr.amin

سلام من نظام جدیدم.به نظرم همون نظام قدیم بخونید چون ریاضی و فیزیک تقریبا چیزی زیاد نشده فقط کم شده.(شاید یکی دوتا قرار داد کتاب درسی تو ریاضی عوض شده بعدا بپرسید،یکیش مربوط به توان گویا هست)
شیمی هم خیلی کم شده اصلش ولی در عوض متن کتاب حفظیاش زیاد شده که اگه لازم شد سال دیگه میخونید اوکیه.زیست کلیاتش یکیه ولی خب کتاب درسی تغییر کرده و تست ها متفاوت.زمین شناسی ما هم کلا یه کتاب یازدهمه زیادم نیست.مبحث مشترکمان داره ولی دقیق نمی‌دونم چیه.زبان گرامر خیلی کم شده و اوکیه فقط لغات عوض شده که اونم خوندنش مشکلی نداره.عربی لغاتش خیلی عوض شده.ولی باز حفظیه لازم شد سال دیگه میخونید.قواعد خیلی کم و ساده شده بگید دوتا قرار داد عوض شده که مسئله ای نداره.ادبیات اصلش قرابته امسال کار کنید حذفیات خیلی داره آسون تر شده.ارایه هم مشترکه.دینی هم اشتراک داره

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام
> من متاهل هستم و یک پسر کوچیک دارم. برای کنکور میخونم.وقتی شروع کردم هدفم کنکور 99بود چون من فقط روزی چهار تا پنج ساعت می تونم بخونم و چند سال از درس فاصله گرفته بودم که متوجه شدم کنکور امسال اخرین سال نظام قدیم هست اول گفتم برای همین امسال می خونم ولی هر چی پیش میره میبینم حجم مطالب واقعا بالاست و با روزی چهار تا پنج ساعت من جمع نمیشه چون من حدود دوازده سال از دیپلمم گذشته   خیلی فاصله افتاده.تجربی هستم و هدفم داروسازی هست برای زمینه تحقیقاتیم و رسیدن به اهدافم و علاقه ام و .. این رشته ر  انتخاب کردم و اصلا کاری به وجه و درامد و .. ندارم.کلی برای منابع هزینه کردم.میدونم شماها هم سردرگم هستید ولی خوب شماها نسبت به من با اوضاع اشناتر هستید و به سرفصل ها و کتاب ها اشنایی دارید چون تو مدرسه خوندید. چقدر دو نظام با هم تفاوت دارند؟ هیچ قسمت مشترکی ندارند؟ به نظرتون احتمال برگزاری مجدد کنکور نظام قدیم هست؟به نظرتون من چی کار کنم.منابع رو جدید کنم از الان از اول برگردم نظام جدید بخونم یا به خوندن طبق نظام قدیم ادامه بدم؟من هدفم این بود روی فیزیک و ریاضی و عربی وقت بزارم و تکمیل کنم.ببخشید که طولانی شد


سلام خسته نباشید
طبق مصوبات سیزدهمین شورای سنجش ، گفتن سال 99 با کتاب های نظام جدید و صرفا فقط یک کنکور برگزار میشه ، اما بنا به اعتراض داوطلب ها برای تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی ، در چهاردهمین مصوبات سنجش ، گفتن سال 98 ئو کنکور هست ولی برای سال 99 و بعداز اون هنوز اطلاعیه ای نفرستادن
احتمال اینکه 99 هم دو کنکور باشه هست ولی خب چون به صورت رسمی اعلام نشده نمیشه دیگران رو امیدوار کرد ، شما هم هزینه کردید و منابع نظام قدیم رو تهیه کردین
تا صدور دفترچه کنکور باید مشخص بشه دیگه تکلیف یعنی تقریبا تا یک ماه آینده ، حالا اگر 99 دوکنکور بود و فرصتی برای نظام قدیم که شما مشکلی ندارید ، اگر هم یک کنکور بود یا باید امسال کنکور بدین یا اینکه کتب نظام جدید رو تهیه کنید
درمورد تغییرات هم هر درس متفاوت هست ، مطالب مشابه زیاد هست بین نظام قدیم و جدید ولی خب حذفیات و اضافیات هم کم نیستن ، در کل با کتاب های نظام قدیم اگر بخواید کنکور نظام جدید بدید ، بعضی از مطالب رو نخواندید و حتی بعضی مطالب رو اضافی خواندید ، و برای داروسازی دولتی روزانه هم رتبه زیر2000 لازم دارید دیگه

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> سلام خسته نباشید
> طبق مصوبات سیزدهمین شورای سنجش ، گفتن سال 99 با کتاب های نظام جدید و صرفا فقط یک کنکور برگزار میشه ، اما بنا به اعتراض داوطلب ها برای تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی ، در چهاردهمین مصوبات سنجش ، گفتن سال 98 ئو کنکور هست ولی برای سال 99 و بعداز اون هنوز اطلاعیه ای نفرستادن
> احتمال اینکه 99 هم دو کنکور باشه هست ولی خب چون به صورت رسمی اعلام نشده نمیشه دیگران رو امیدوار کرد ، شما هم هزینه کردید و منابع نظام قدیم رو تهیه کردین
> تا صدور دفترچه کنکور باید مشخص بشه دیگه تکلیف یعنی تقریبا تا یک ماه آینده ، حالا اگر 99 دوکنکور بود و فرصتی برای نظام قدیم که شما مشکلی ندارید ، اگر هم یک کنکور بود یا باید امسال کنکور بدین یا اینکه کتب نظام جدید رو تهیه کنید
> درمورد تغییرات هم هر درس متفاوت هست ، مطالب مشابه زیاد هست بین نظام قدیم و جدید ولی خب حذفیات و اضافیات هم کم نیستن ، در کل با کتاب های نظام قدیم اگر بخواید کنکور نظام جدید بدید ، بعضی از مطالب رو نخواندید و حتی بعضی مطالب رو اضافی خواندید ، و برای داروسازی دولتی روزانه هم رتبه زیر2000 لازم دارید دیگه


برای دارو روزانه حتما نباید زیر 2 هزار بیارن
رتبه های بیشتر هم میشه ولی خب بستگی به دانشگاهی داره که میخان انتخاب کنن

----------


## دلنیا

> برای دارو روزانه حتما نباید زیر 2 هزار بیارن
> رتبه های بیشتر هم میشه ولی خب بستگی به دانشگاهی داره که میخان انتخاب کنن


ممنون.من فقط اصفهان میتونم انتخاب کنم.تهران یا کرج رو به شرط انتقالی به اصفهان.شهریه نمیتونم پرداخت کنم باید روزانه باشه فکر کنم رتبه خوبی میخواد این سه شهر

----------


## دلنیا

> سلام خسته نباشید
> طبق مصوبات سیزدهمین شورای سنجش ، گفتن سال 99 با کتاب های نظام جدید و صرفا فقط یک کنکور برگزار میشه ، اما بنا به اعتراض داوطلب ها برای تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی ، در چهاردهمین مصوبات سنجش ، گفتن سال 98 ئو کنکور هست ولی برای سال 99 و بعداز اون هنوز اطلاعیه ای نفرستادن
> احتمال اینکه 99 هم دو کنکور باشه هست ولی خب چون به صورت رسمی اعلام نشده نمیشه دیگران رو امیدوار کرد ، شما هم هزینه کردید و منابع نظام قدیم رو تهیه کردین
> تا صدور دفترچه کنکور باید مشخص بشه دیگه تکلیف یعنی تقریبا تا یک ماه آینده ، حالا اگر 99 دوکنکور بود و فرصتی برای نظام قدیم که شما مشکلی ندارید ، اگر هم یک کنکور بود یا باید امسال کنکور بدین یا اینکه کتب نظام جدید رو تهیه کنید
> درمورد تغییرات هم هر درس متفاوت هست ، مطالب مشابه زیاد هست بین نظام قدیم و جدید ولی خب حذفیات و اضافیات هم کم نیستن ، در کل با کتاب های نظام قدیم اگر بخواید کنکور نظام جدید بدید ، بعضی از مطالب رو نخواندید و حتی بعضی مطالب رو اضافی خواندید ، و برای داروسازی دولتی روزانه هم رتبه زیر2000 لازم دارید دیگه



ممنون خیلی محبت کردید

----------


## دلنیا

> سلام من نظام جدیدم.به نظرم همون نظام قدیم بخونید چون ریاضی و فیزیک تقریبا چیزی زیاد نشده فقط کم شده.(شاید یکی دوتا قرار داد کتاب درسی تو ریاضی عوض شده بعدا بپرسید،یکیش مربوط به توان گویا هست)
> شیمی هم خیلی کم شده اصلش ولی در عوض متن کتاب حفظیاش زیاد شده که اگه لازم شد سال دیگه میخونید اوکیه.زیست کلیاتش یکیه ولی خب کتاب درسی تغییر کرده و تست ها متفاوت.زمین شناسی ما هم کلا یه کتاب یازدهمه زیادم نیست.مبحث مشترکمان داره ولی دقیق نمی‌دونم چیه.زبان گرامر خیلی کم شده و اوکیه فقط لغات عوض شده که اونم خوندنش مشکلی نداره.عربی لغاتش خیلی عوض شده.ولی باز حفظیه لازم شد سال دیگه میخونید.قواعد خیلی کم و ساده شده بگید دوتا قرار داد عوض شده که مسئله ای نداره.ادبیات اصلش قرابته امسال کار کنید حذفیات خیلی داره آسون تر شده.ارایه هم مشترکه.دینی هم اشتراک داره


ممنون باید وقتی که گذاشتید.محبت کردید

----------


## reza2018

> سلام
> من متاهل هستم و یک پسر کوچیک دارم. برای کنکور میخونم.وقتی شروع کردم هدفم کنکور 99بود چون من فقط روزی چهار تا پنج ساعت می تونم بخونم و چند سال از درس فاصله گرفته بودم که متوجه شدم کنکور امسال اخرین سال نظام قدیم هست اول گفتم برای همین امسال می خونم ولی هر چی پیش میره میبینم حجم مطالب واقعا بالاست و با روزی چهار تا پنج ساعت من جمع نمیشه چون من حدود دوازده سال از دیپلمم گذشته   خیلی فاصله افتاده.تجربی هستم و هدفم داروسازی هست برای زمینه تحقیقاتیم و رسیدن به اهدافم و علاقه ام و .. این رشته ر  انتخاب کردم و اصلا کاری به وجه و درامد و .. ندارم.کلی برای منابع هزینه کردم.میدونم شماها هم سردرگم هستید ولی خوب شماها نسبت به من با اوضاع اشناتر هستید و به سرفصل ها و کتاب ها اشنایی دارید چون تو مدرسه خوندید. چقدر دو نظام با هم تفاوت دارند؟ هیچ قسمت مشترکی ندارند؟ به نظرتون احتمال برگزاری مجدد کنکور نظام قدیم هست؟به نظرتون من چی کار کنم.منابع رو جدید کنم از الان از اول برگردم نظام جدید بخونم یا به خوندن طبق نظام قدیم ادامه بدم؟من هدفم این بود روی فیزیک و ریاضی و عربی وقت بزارم و تکمیل کنم.ببخشید که طولانی شد


سلام.اینکه 99برای نظام قدیم کنکور جدا برگزار بشه یا نه احتمالش 50 درصد هست نمیشه قطعی گفت برگزار میشه یا نه.
پیشنهاد من اینه که برای سال 99 برنامه ریزی کنید.فعلا تمرکزتون رو روی مباحث مشترک و پایه ای (مثل معادله نامعادله -قدر مطلق -تابع -مثلثات از شیمی بیشتر بخش مساعل یعنی شیمی3 از ادبیات قرابت وارایه از فیزیک حرکت ودینامیک و...)بزارید.تا تصمیم نهایی در مورد کنکور 99 اعلام بشه. بعد میتونید کامل برنامه ریزی کنید

----------


## دلنیا

> سلام خسته نباشید 
> شرایط شما رو نمیدونم ولی اگر حاضر هستید پردیس و آزاد برید که حتما برای همین امسال بیشتر وقت بذارید چون بچه ی کوچک دارید و شاید بهتر باشه سریع تر به نتیجه برسید
> شما امسال اگر تا حد قابل قبولی خوندید (‌ در همین حد گه بدونید چی به چیه و روش خوندن دستتون اومده باشه ) سعی کنید تو همین ۶ ماه جمع کنید کارو که کمتر اذیت بشید و میتونید جمع کنید با یک برنامه ی خیلی عالی و تلاش
> اگر می خواید برای ۹۹ بخونید که باید بگم متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه و نمیشه پیش بینی قطعی کرد (‌ چیزی رو به شانس واگذار نکنید‌ !‌ ) ولی برای نظام قدیم بخونید (‌شانس امسال رو از دست ندید) و ببینید که چی میشه چون بالاخره مباحث مشترک هم هست . باز هم میگم سعی کنید برنامه ای بچینید و از کسی کمک بگیرید که به امید خدا امسال قبول بشید
> این ها البته نظر من بود حتما با شرایط خودتون تصمیم بگیرید
> موفق باشید



ممنون.خیلی ناراحتم واقعا.واقعا از خدامه بتونم به کنکور برسم ولی مثلا امروز تو پنج ساعت فقط تونستم فیزیک و ادبیات بخونم.این طوری نمیرسم تموم کنم

----------


## دلنیا

> سلام.اینکه 99برای نظام قدیم کنکور جدا برگزار بشه یا نه احتمالش 50 درصد هست نمیشه قطعی گفت برگزار میشه یا نه.
> پیشنهاد من اینه که برای سال 99 برنامه ریزی کنید.فعلا تمرکزتون رو روی مباحث مشترک و پایه ای (مثل معادله نامعادله -قدر مطلق -تابع -مثلثات از شیمی بیشتر بخش مساعل یعنی شیمی3 از ادبیات قرابت وارایه از فیزیک حرکت ودینامیک و...)بزارید.تا تصمیم نهایی در مورد کنکور 99 اعلام بشه. بعد میتونید کامل برنامه ریزی کنید



ممنون.فیزیک نورهندسی دارم میخونم ادامه ندم برم حرکت رو بخونم؟نظام جدید نورهندسی ندارند؟

----------


## Clay0098

سلام
ببخشید میشه بفرمایید برای قبولی در پردیس و ازاد چقدر رتبه میخواد و یا میانگین درصد ها چند باشه؟ و اینکه سالی پنجاه تا هفتاد میلیون تومن بیشتر میشه(پزشکی)
ممنون
رفع اسپم:
من هم شنیدم که سازمان سنجش قصد داره تا ۱۴۰۰ نظام قدیم رو برگزار کنه پس شما اولویتتون با قدیمه
ضمن اینکه دروس جدید مقداری راحت تره و در درس ریاضی و شیمی و فیزیک همونه مگه حذفیاتش و چند بخش دیگه
چون قواعد درسی مثل ریاضی و شیمی و فیزیک همیشه همینه نگه اسامی و سرفصل ها تغییر کنه که مهم نیست
امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## دلنیا

> پس نینی ه رسما 
> در مورد درس ک بنظرم نظام قدیمو بخونید فعلا ریسک نکنید ...... اگ هم سال دیگ برگذار نشد و نیاز بود نظام جدیدو بخونید کارتون راحتتره
> انشاالله ک سال 99 هم کنکور نظام قدیم باشه 
> اما فعلا هدف شما بهترین نوع خوندن با همین ساعت کم امسال باشه...هرچند کم هم نیستا خوب بخونید به دارو ممکنه برسید
> 
> در مورد پسرتون هم بنظرم بهتره ی سر به نینی سایت بزنید اونجا هم تاپیک بزنید...اکثر خانومای اونجا مادرن و نوزاد دارن میتونن کمک کنن چطوری برای پسرتون سرگرمی بسازید ک اذیت نکنه



اتفاقا مشورت کردم میگند زیر دو سال همینه و بعد از دوسالگی درست میشه .ممنون عزیزم که وقت گذاشتی

----------


## INFERNAL

سلام
تغییرات چیزی نیستن که بخواد نگران کننده باشه چون غالبا حذف شده
شما میتونید همینجوری بخونید و کنکور امسال رو بدین و ببینید چند چندین....و از اونجایی ام که بچه دارین باید توی شهر خودتون قبول شین...تمرکز واسه ساله دیگه بذارین و نهایت اگرم نمیخواین کتابای کمک آموزشی رو عوض کنید میتونید خود کتاب درسیا رو بگیرین و تغییرات رو از روی همون بخونید

----------


## reza2018

> ممنون.فیزیک نورهندسی دارم میخونم ادامه ندم برم حرکت رو بخونم؟نظام جدید نورهندسی ندارند؟


بله. تا جایی که من می دونم کتابای  نظام جدید مبحث نور هندسی رو ندارن.

----------


## sina_hp

*استارتر عزیز این افرادی که می گن حذف شده و آسون تره و....  يه وقت به حرف هاشون گوش ندي ها؟؟ کنکور نظام جدید هنوز هم مبهم ترین کنکور هست حذف شدن مباحث که دلیل بر آسون شدن نیست معلوم نیست از همین حذف شده ها چه سوالاتی قراره داده شه ولی نظام قدیم درس پس داده حرف منو گوش کن فقط بقیه دارن گمراهت می کنن( حالا یا از روی آگاهی یا نادانی) فقط نظام قدیم بخون تا خود کنکور سعی کن نظام قدیم رو یک دور هم شده کامل بخونی چون میشه خوند زمان هست بهت قول می دم ضرر نمی کنی وقتی کنکور 98 تموم شد سال بعدش هم نظام قدیم برگزار میشه و راحت می تونی در سال بعدش به کتاب های نظام قدیم مسلط بشي و هر رشته ای که می خواي قبول شی سنجش الان چیزی نمی گه چون سیاست داره مطمن باش بعدش اعلام رسمی هم می کنه*

----------


## دلنیا

> *استارتر عزیز این افرادی که می گن حذف شده و آسون تره و....  يه وقت به حرف هاشون گوش ندي ها؟؟ کنکور نظام جدید هنوز هم مبهم ترین کنکور هست حذف شدن مباحث که دلیل بر آسون شدن نیست معلوم نیست از همین حذف شده ها چه سوالاتی قراره داده شه ولی نظام قدیم درس پس داده حرف منو گوش کن فقط بقیه دارن گمراهت می کنن( حالا یا از روی آگاهی یا نادانی) فقط نظام قدیم بخون تا خود کنکور سعی کن نظام قدیم رو یک دور هم شده کامل بخونی چون میشه خوند زمان هست بهت قول می دم ضرر نمی کنی وقتی کنکور 98 تموم شد سال بعدش هم نظام قدیم برگزار میشه و راحت می تونی در سال بعدش به کتاب های نظام قدیم مسلط بشي و هر رشته ای که می خواي قبول شی سنجش الان چیزی نمی گه چون سیاست داره مطمن باش بعدش اعلام رسمی هم می کنه*


امید به خدا.امیدوارم همین طور باشه.راستش کند پیش میرم ولی اون چیزی که میخونم خوب میخونم و خوب تست میرنم ولی کند هستم که طبیعی هست.بعد از دوازده سال دوباره این درس ها رو خوندن سخته.من بار اول هر کدوم درس ها رو شروع کردم واقعا طول کشید تا بفهمم چی به چیه.الانم مشکلم تعداد ساعت مطالعه کمی هست که دارم و کند بودنم

----------


## MYDR

به نام خدای توانا.
سوالاتی که شما پرسیده اید هنوز بچه های کنکور امسالی هم خودشون نمی دونند و دلشون می خواد یکی بیاد دقیقا جواب قطعی بهشون بده ... پس از این بابت که چند سال گذشته و وضعیت کنکور درهم هست اطلاع دارید نگران نباشید ... همه درگیرش هستند.



> چقدر دو نظام با هم تفاوت دارند؟


  دقیقا نمیشه گفت !  نظام قدیمی ها بر این عقیده اند که حجم کتاب اونها بیشتر بوده، و نظام جدیدها موارد بهم پیوسته بودنش رو در قالب جدیدی نشون داده که بین سال های مختلف تقسیم شده و سوالات مفهومی و عمقی تر شده ( به خاطر همون مسائل سند چشم انداز کشور و.... تالیف جدید قالب این سبک رو به خودشون گرفتن ).



> هیچ قسمت مشترکی ندارند؟


  چرا دارند - سازمان سنجش هم اعلام کرده امسال دو کنکور داریم و از هر کسی سوالات خودش قسمت مشترک ها هم سوال برای هر دو گروه .



> به نظرتون احتمال  برگزاری مجدد کنکور نظام قدیم هست؟


 جواب دادن قاطع به این سوال سخت هست ... هیچی معلوم نیست ... هر کسی از روی آرزوی خودش حرف میزنه ! کاش که بشه و... ! حتی سال بعد می گن معدل تاثیرش قطعی هست و ثاثیر مثبت نداره که داستان خاص خودش رو داره.



> منابع رو جدید  کنم از الان از اول برگردم نظام جدید بخونم یا به خوندن طبق نظام قدیم  ادامه بدم؟


اگر امسال و سال دیگه رو در خودتون نمی بینید دارو سازی قبول بشید : به نظرم نظام جدید عمل کنید.



> من هدفم این بود روی فیزیک و ریاضی و عربی وقت بزارم و تکمیل  کنم.


برای دارو سازی  حداقل باید شیمی رو هم قوی کنید ! 



> به نظرتون من چی کار کنم.


من برای این یه بخش از سوالاتون حرف بیشتری دارم :

من از بابت این که وضعیت شما رو کامل می تونم درک کنم براتون می نویسم ولاغیر و منظور دیگه ای ندارم :
با توجه به این که شما کارشناسی ارشد دارید و متاهل و صاحب فرزند هستید خیلی رک به نظر و عقیده بنده در این لحظه از زمان تغییر گرایش دادن اشتباه هست.
 باتوجه به این که گفته اید برای داروسازی برای زمینه تحقیقاتی خودتون و اهداف و علاقه خودتون : هر گرایشی که ارشد داریدمی تونید در همون مقطع و یا مقطع دکتری تخصصی رشته خودتون در زمینه تحقیقاتی دارو سازی فعالیت کنید .... حتی اگر رشته شما مکانیک هم می بود و یا برق ! باز هم می تونید با هدف گذاری بهتر اون زمینه رو فعال کنید و با مشارکت در شرکت های دانش بنیان صنعتی، مقاله دادن ، تحقیق و پژوهش در اون زمینه رشد خودتون رو بیشتر از پیش فرآهم کنید.
 این که میخواهید هزینه کنید این که میخواهید زمان صرف کنید و حتی فرزند خودتون رو هم از نظر مهرمادری تامین کنید هم به کنار روی صحبت من نیست : همه این ها رو به جون می خرید، زمان زیادی صرف می کنید برای قبولی و بعد از اون که 5 6 سالی هست و نتیجه مبهم هست تا با این وصف، رسیدن به علایق و کارهای تحقیقاتی وجود خودتون رو راضی کنید ! در صورت که اگر راهش رو پیدا کنید که چه طوری می تونید گرایش فعلی و رشته خودتون رو به دارو سازی پیوند بزنید خیلی خیلی موفق تر  پیروز تر خواهید بود.
شما الان دو سوم راه رو رفتید. اگر دچار استرس و نگرانی شغلی و موارد منفی هستید باید بگم برای همه همین طور هست کسی سرجای خودش نیست و شما که دنبال هیچ چیز دیگه ای مثل موارد مالی و سختی ها نیستید و  صرفاً دنبال خواسته درونی هستید و با همین یک دلیل چنین تغییری می تونه نگران کننده باشه.
- نکته : یه وقت برداشت نشه که من شما رو از موفقیت و رسیدن به هدفتون منع می کنم و آیه یاس میخونم ! هرگز ! چون نه شما وقتی تصمیمتون قطعی شده باشه با حرف من عوض میشه وبا گفته های من هم یک نفر از میون 700 800 هزار نفر شرکت کننده کم و کسر نمیشه !
خواستن توانستن هست و این عقل و خرد رو خداوند به هر کسی داده حتی من تشویق هم می کنم که شما تا 120 سالگی هم اگر وقتش رو داشتید بازم مراتب بالاتر علمی رو سپری کنید.
 من بهتون پیشنهاد میدهم که خیلی خوب مشورت بگیرد برای کاری که میخواهید انجام بدید.

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*به نظر من امسال کتاب های نظام قدیم رو بخونید ، اما صرفا برای اینکه با جو درس خوندن آماده بشین و آمادگی پیدا کنید ( چون با توجه به شرایطی که گفتید و ساعت مطالعه پایین بسیار دشواره که امسال بتونید قبول بشید، مگر اینکه پسرتون رو بسپارید دست یه فرد قابل اعتماد ،که در طول روز ازش نگه داری کنه ، که به نظرم درست نیست ، چون در این سن بیشتر از هر کسی به مادر احتیاج داره فرزندتون)
و سال دیگه بعد از اینکه قانون مشخص شد ، تصمیم بگیرید نظام جدید رو بخونید یا قدیم 
فکر نمیکنم تغییر چندان زیادی کرده باشه دروس در نظام جدید ،، بلاخره اصول علمی ریاضی و فیزیک و زیست رو که نمیتونن تغییر بدن ،، اصل همونه

پس حتی اگه امسال نظام قدیم بخونید و سال بعد نظام جدید ، باز هم به نفعتون هست 

موفق باشین : )*

----------


## دلنیا

> درود ...
> پاسخ به این سوال واقعا با توجه به شرایطی که ما صبح میخابیم و سازمان سنجش یه اطلاعیه جدید میده ممکن نیست چه بسا سال 99 ما دو کنکور داشته باشیم شایدم فقط کنکور برای نظام جدید!!! با توجه به اینکه منابع گرفتید بنظرم بهترین کار خوندن مباحث مشترک دو نظام از روی کتابای نظام قدیمه ... البته تغییرات درمورد زیست شناسی تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم چشمگیره ... (این کاریه که من اگه بودم انجامش میدادم )من اگه جای شما بودم با توجه به اینکه سال 99 هم قراره کنکور بدم تمام مباحث نظام قدیم رو با یه برنامه منسجم مطالعه میکردم البته فقط اختصاصیا و عربی قوائد و ارایه ادبی و قرابت ادبیات و گرامر و لغات زبان تا زمانی که تکلیف کنکور 99 مشخص بشه ... اون زمان دو حالت داره یکی اینکه دو کنکور داریم باز که اون موقع شما برد کردید و یه حالت دیگه که کنکور نظام جدید صرفا داریم در این صورت هم شما میتونید وقت باقی مونده رو اختصاص بدید به عمومی های نظام جدید و توجه کردن به اختصاصیاش ... امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه


ممنون که وقت گذاشتید.محبت کردید

----------


## دلنیا

> *به نظر من امسال کتاب های نظام قدیم رو بخونید ، اما صرفا برای اینکه با جو درس خوندن آماده بشین و آمادگی پیدا کنید ( چون با توجه به شرایطی که گفتید و ساعت مطالعه پایین بسیار دشواره که امسال بتونید قبول بشید، مگر اینکه پسرتون رو بسپارید دست یه فرد قابل اعتماد ،که در طول روز ازش نگه داری کنه ، که به نظرم درست نیست ، چون در این سن بیشتر از هر کسی به مادر احتیاج داره فرزندتون)
> و سال دیگه بعد از اینکه قانون مشخص شد ، تصمیم بگیرید نظام جدید رو بخونید یا قدیم 
> فکر نمیکنم تغییر چندان زیادی کرده باشه دروس در نظام جدید ،، بلاخره اصول علمی ریاضی و فیزیک و زیست رو که نمیتونن تغییر بدن ،، اصل همونه
> 
> پس حتی اگه امسال نظام قدیم بخونید و سال بعد نظام جدید ، باز هم به نفعتون هست 
> 
> موفق باشین : )*



ممنون عزیزم.اینجا هیچ کسی رو نداریم.پسرم حتی پیش باباش نمی مونه.ممنون از پیشنهادتون.بهترین کار همینه که فعلا نظام قدیم رو تا هر جا تونستم پیش ببرم ببینم خدا چی میخواد

----------


## دلنیا

> به نام خدای توانا.
> سوالاتی که شما پرسیده اید هنوز بچه های کنکور امسالی هم خودشون نمی دونند و دلشون می خواد یکی بیاد دقیقا جواب قطعی بهشون بده ... پس از این بابت که چند سال گذشته و وضعیت کنکور درهم هست اطلاع دارید نگران نباشید ... همه درگیرش هستند.
> 
>   دقیقا نمیشه گفت !  نظام قدیمی ها بر این عقیده اند که حجم کتاب اونها بیشتر بوده، و نظام جدیدها موارد بهم پیوسته بودنش رو در قالب جدیدی نشون داده که بین سال های مختلف تقسیم شده و سوالات مفهومی و عمقی تر شده ( به خاطر همون مسائل سند چشم انداز کشور و.... تالیف جدید قالب این سبک رو به خودشون گرفتن ).
> 
>   چرا دارند - سازمان سنجش هم اعلام کرده امسال دو کنکور داریم و از هر کسی سوالات خودش قسمت مشترک ها هم سوال برای هر دو گروه .
> 
>  جواب دادن قاطع به این سوال سخت هست ... هیچی معلوم نیست ... هر کسی از روی آرزوی خودش حرف میزنه ! کاش که بشه و... ! حتی سال بعد می گن معدل تاثیرش قطعی هست و ثاثیر مثبت نداره که داستان خاص خودش رو داره.
> 
> ...


ممنون عزیزم بابت وقتی که گذاشتید.بله با اساتید دانشکده داروسازی مشورت کردم ونظر اونها خوندن دوره عمومی داروسازی بود نسبت به  شرکت در دکترای تخصصی زیر مجموعه داروسازی

----------

